# Baue einen großen Gartenteich. HILFE!!!



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Leutz!
Ich will dieses Jahr mit dem Projekt Gartenteich starten.
Er soll benutzerfreundlich für Mensch (wegen der Technik) und für die Koi(s?)
und Goldfische sein.

Technik die Ich bisjetzt habe:

-6x8 m. (1mm dick,  48qm )
-Teichpumpe 3600 L/h
-Filtertonne von Hozelock
-Betonbottich (für Bio-und Pflanzen-Filter
-Schlauch
-noch mehr Schlauch
-Luftpumpe, Sprudelstein (Luft)

Was Ich mir noch hohlen werde:

-Bachkies
-Noch mehr Bachkies
-Aquarium-Kies ¿ (Ironie)
-Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen.
-Noch mehr Folie für Bachlauf und Wasserfall.

Meine Fragen :

a) Was brauche Ich noch
b) Wass kann Ich weglassen
c) Wie richte Ich den Teich OPTIMAL ein
d) Einen unverbindlichen Kostenvoranschlag der Materialien (Bezugsquelle OBI)

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Teichgröße:
6x8 M (48qm Folie) 1,30 tief
MfG
KoiMaster


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

hallo,

deine teichfolie müßte demnach ca. 111 qm sein, da du 2x die tecihhöhe + 2x 0,5 m überstand dazurechnen mußt. dann sind die maße nämlich schon 9,6 x 11,6. abnehmen müßtest du dann 10 x 12. da wird es wieder heikel, bis 8 m breite kein problem höher ist sondermaß. :? 

empfehlen kann ich die folie von oase. die kostet bei der raiffeisengenossenschaft 3,99€ pro qm. :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Hallo KoiMaster,

gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass Du bereits Folie mit den Maßen 6x8m gekauft hast ?

Ich würde mal kräftig im Forum stöbern. Hier steht sehr viel drinn (Suchfunktion).

Vielleicht kommst Du ja dann zu dem Schluss die Fische weg zu lassen. Dann brauchst du das ganze Filterzeugs auch nicht.(kleiner Scherz eines Fans von Natur- oder Pflanzenteichen). 8) 

An sonsten wird bei der sich aus dem Folienmaß ergebenden Teichgröße und Wasservolumen die Filteranlage von zentraler bedeutung sein.

Die Koi und Filterspezis werden dazu wohl mehr schreiben können.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Hi, Folie habe Ich ja schon....
Siehe Toppic


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

wenn du die folie schon hast wird dein teich wohl 3 x 5 m oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

ja.
Und jetzt zu den fragen...


```
Meine Fragen :

a) Was brauche Ich noch
b) Wass kann Ich weglassen
c) Wie richte Ich den Teich OPTIMAL ein
d) Einen unverbindlichen Kostenvoranschlag der Materialien (Bezugsquelle OBI)
```


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Also wenn man den Teich von der Folie her plant und nicht von der Teichgröße, die man eigentlich haben möchte, sollte man sich vielleicht noch einmal eine Auszeit nehmen, und das Projekt in Ruhe durchdenken.

Bei einer Foliengröße von 6x8 Metern und einer geplanten Tiefe von 1,30 (mit oder ohne Substrat?) + die Überlappungen für evtl. Randgestaltung wie Ufergraben oder Saugsperre oder ..... wird der Teich maximal 3x5 Meter werden - eher 2,5x4,5 Meter.

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, das Forum zu Nutzen und mit der Suchfunktion zu arbeiten, vielleicht bekommst Du dort noch Anregungen und planst Dein Projekt in der richtigen Reihenfolge.

Viel Erfolg dabei und - besonderer Tip von mir: Lies mal was zum Thema Substrat durch!

Grüßle Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

KoiMaster schrieb:
			
		

> ja.
> Und jetzt zu den fragen...
> 
> 
> ...



Das willst Du aber nicht wirklich von UNS hier im Forum wissen?

Du weißt aber auch, dass ein Teich auch Arbeit macht, wenn er fertig ist?????

Gruß Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Das ist mir schon klar das ein Teich Arbeit macht....
Ich habe ja schon einen....

Allerdings nur einen Einbauteich.
2 Kois und Goldfische...
Das wird langsam zu klein....


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

hab Ich gerade mal gezeichnet...
geht das so???


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Koimaster,

Deine Frage klingt ein bißchen wie: "Ich habe 1 Tonne Stahl, 1 Lenkrad, 4 Reifen und eine Batterie und will ein Auto bauen. Was brauche ich noch und wie wird das eine richtig geile Karre?". So allgemeine Fragestellungen sind schwer zu beantworten. 

Meist ist es so, das man sich erstmal sein Grundstück anguckt und feststellt, wieviel Platz man wo hat. Dann guckt man, was man idealerweise wo haben will. Vielleicht möchte man von der Terasse freien Blick aufs Wasser haben, also dürfen Pflanzenfilter u.ä. da nicht die Sicht versperren. Vielleicht möchte man von der Couch im Wohnzimmer auf Bachlauf und Wasserfall sehen usw.? Welches Budget hat man? An welche Stellen muß man zwecks Wartung möglichst einfach kommen. Wo und wie soll die Technik versteckt werden? Wo stehen ggf. hohe Bäume? Aus diesen und weiteren Überlegungen heraus ergibt sich dann meist schon Größe, Form und Anordnung von Teich, Bachlauf, Filtern, Pflanzenzonen etc.

Wenn Du das weißt, dann hast Du auch Maße für bepflanzte Zonen, Bachlauf usw. und kannst genau berechnen, wieviel Material Du brauchst. Einen Kostenvoranschlag bekommst vielleicht bei Obi, aber nicht hier. Für größere Mengen Kies ist ein Baumarkt sicher eine sehr teure Quelle. Eine Tonne Kies in 25Kilo-Säcken wird da wohl kaum weniger als 80 EUR kosten. Bei einer Kiesgrube in Deiner Nähe bist Du mit 5 bis 30 EUR dabei. Für Pflanzen gibt es ebenfalls bessere (in puncto Preis, Auswahl und Qualität) Quellen als den lokalen Baumarkt. Häufig empfohlen werden hier z.B. http://www.nymphaion.de , http://www.naturagart.de , www.re-natur.de .

Dein Teich wird bei einer 6 x 8 m folie höchstens 3 x 5 Meter groß. Ob das für Koi's ausreichend ist, kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht beurteilen.

"-Filtertonne von Hozelock"
Ich habe ein Auto von Audi. Reicht das oder brauche ich ein anderes? Du wirfst hier ein paar Brocken ins Forum und erwartest Antworten, die Dir mangels Details aber niemand geben kann. Beim Auto käme die Frage nach dem Typ und was ich damit machen will. Dann kann vielleicht jemand die Frage beantworten. Um zu wissen was Du ggf. noch brauchst wären Typ/Größe des Filters, Teichgröße, Teichvolumen (ca. 9000 l ?), geplanter Fischbesatz usw. relevant.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

KoiMaster schrieb:
			
		

> hab Ich gerade mal gezeichnet...
> geht das so???



Spontan fallen mir folgende Fragen zu der Skizze ein: Willst Du wirklich die breiteste Pflanzzone direkt vor die Terasse setzen? Dann wird je nach Bewuchs "Fische gucken" eventuell schwierig? Der Pflanzenfilter sieht so nach den Abmessungen 0,5 x 0,5 Meter aus? Größer ist besser.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Hallo!

Nein, das an der Terrasse ist eine "Flachwasserzone, wo sich das Wasser schneller aufheitzt. Dort können die Fische leichen und/oder sich sonnen.

Der BioFilter entspricht der Größe eines Betonbottichs diese teile mit 1meter Durchmesser....


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Ich mal wieder....

Kann Ich in 80 cm einen selbstgebauten Bodenablauf einbauen??
Wie muss Ich das verkleben??
Einfach mit Silikon ????


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

sorry aber ich steige ab hier auch aus....... :!: 

wie willst du einen bodenablauf selber basteln und dann auch noch sicher in die folie einbauen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Was meinst Du damit, Dir den Bodenablauf selber zu bauen??

Erkundige Dich einfach mal nach Preisen für normale (handelsübliche) Bodenabläufe, wirklich teuer sind die auch nicht. Ich würde beim Bau eines Teiches nicht an jeder Ecke sparen, dass geht auf Dauer nach hinten los.

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.sprickgmbh.de/


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo

du kannst auch mal unter
http://stores.ebay.de/ILU-KOI
schauen. Habe dort Wanddurchführung usw. gekauft. Bodenabläufe sind dort recht günstig.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hi!
Ich werde die Rore im Teich verlegen.
habs mir mal in einer Computersimulation angesehen.
Das geht *alles* so wie Ichs geplant habe...


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

KoiMaster schrieb:
			
		

> Kann Ich in 80 cm einen selbstgebauten Bodenablauf einbauen??
> Wie muss Ich das verkleben??
> Einfach mit Silikon ????



Ein Bodenablauf in 80 cm Tiefe ist vollkommen sinnfrei, wenn Dein Teich nach wie vor 120 cm tief werden soll. Der meiste Dreck fällt dann trotzdem auf den Boden und bleibt da liegen.

Und da ein bißchen Silikon ranzuschmieren reicht sicher nicht aus. Da lastet ein ganz erheblicher Wasserdruck drauf. 



			
				KoiMaster schrieb:
			
		

> habs mir mal in einer Computersimulation angesehen.



Irrelevant. Ob auf Papier oder im PC: das bringt in diesem Fall wohl keinen zusätzlichen Informationsgewinn. 



			
				KoiMaster schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht alles so wie Ichs geplant habe...



Warum fragst Du hier noch, wenn Du von Deiner Lösung schon absolut überzeugt bist?

Trotzdem besten Erfolg.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, Grosser Teich ?? Hilfe ??
Sorry,wollte mich eigentlich Lars anschliessen,bzw gar nicht erst einsteigen. Muss allerdings mal sarkastisch werden : Ein Bodenablauf ist am Boden, oder hat jemand einen Bodenablauf in seiner Waschküche in 40 cm Höhe eingebaut    Zur Compu-simulation : Auch unsere Regierung macht so etwas, was dabei herauskommt, kann jeder sehen.
Eugen
PS. Ein großer Teich mit 48 qm Folie,ein Pflanzenfilter im Betonring, ein "Bachlauf" der eher eine Wasserrutsche ist. HäääH     
Ok, wurde eben vielleicht ausfällig, aber irgendwann ist schluß, auch bei einem "KOIMASTER"


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Nur mal so::
Das wird ein WASSERFALL!

aber ok....

bitte...
dann löscht das Tread soll mir egal sein!


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

nun seit mal nicht so streng mit dem Koimaster.

Das Problem ist das manche Leute zu spät auf das Forum stoßen. Sie haben dann schon einiges in sog. Fachbüchern gelesen oder sich von Händlern beraten lassen. Dann schon Material gekauft und machmal auch schon angefangen zu bauen.

Wenn Sie dann hier feststellen, dass einiges vieleicht doch noch mal überlegt werden könnte und das gekaufte Materal vielleicht nicht unbedingt geeignet ist (Folie zu klein) dann ist es schwierig, von seinen Vorstellungen wieder runter zu kommen.

Mir ist es teilweise auch so ergangen.

Ich hab z.B. auch die Folie schon in der Garge liegen obwohl der Teich noch nicht ausgehoben ist. Eine Pumpe für den Bachlauf hab ich auch, weil es eine günstige Gelegenheit war. Ob diese Pumpe nun optimal für den Bachlauf ist wird sich dann zeigen. Ich überlege sogar mittlerweile ob ich überhaupt noch einen Bach will (wegen der Zerstörung des Planktons durch die Pumpe).

Also immer schön locker bleiben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

hi @ all .. 


lustig lustig .. *g..  also nach seiner zeichnung her stimmen doch die teichmaße< mal in schutz nimmt >  (folie war glaub ich 6 x 8 oder so und die maße in der skizze waren 2,4 x 4,5 )  da sollte kein problem sein .. 

nur die planung lässt zu wünschen übrig und den selbstgebauten bodenablauf  könnte er hier ja anhand einer "anleitung" posten.. recht interessant sowas  

spass beiseite .. viel glück das deine koi`s sich wohlfühlen ..


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, wurde eben vielleicht ausfällig, aber irgendwann ist schluß, auch bei einem "KOIMASTER"



Unser Koimaster ist offenbar erst 13. 



In dem Alter läßt man sich von uncoolen "Leutz" nix sagen und fällt noch ganz gern allein auf die Sch*****. Dann ist der Lerneffekt auch größer. Also ruhig erstmal einen Frickel(Nicht)Bodenablauf und einen 0,5 qm-Pflanzenfilter (Betonbottich mit d = 0,8) bauen lassen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Inschuldige bitte!
Villeicht werde Ich auch mal was sagen dürfen!
Mein Onkel hats nicht anders gemmacht!
Er hat auch ein Bio/Pflanz-Filter in einem Betonbottich gebaut.
Und inschuldigung, Ich habe nunmal für meinen Teichbau "relertiv" wenig Geld.
Außerdem wohne Ich bei meinen Eltern (jaa auch sowas soll bei 13 Jährigen mal vorkommen...)
Und: warum son 3 qm Filterteich anlegen, wenn Ich im vergleich zu euren Teichen ein "Pfüzchen" baue....
Und: Warum soviel Geld für überflüssigen kram ausgeben.
Wenns auch anders geht?
(Jetzt mal Homepage-Thema z.B.: Warum Webspace kaufen, wenns auch kostenlosen gibt??)

Und wenn, dann denk doch "diese ganzen vorpubertären - diese besserwisser , diese glauben ja sowiso sie wären die größten..
(Sorry aber musste mal gesagt werden)


gut, das mit dem Bodenablauf habe ich jetzt gerafft.
Daher werde Ich die Rore auch IM Teich verlegen, und für die durchfürung mehr Geld ausgeben.

EDIT::
Im gegenteil.
Ich lasse mir von diesen "uncoolen Leuz" was sagen. 
Ich bin halt anders... (sihe mein Thema Kirmes) (und jetzt ihr/Du wieder ja nee.. is klar.)
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
KoiMaster


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo KoiMaster,
jetzt erzählt dir mal ein "Mitpubertierender" etwas dazu!!

Wenn du ein wirklich gutes Zuhause für deine Koi bauen willst,solltest du mit dem Bau evtl. noch etwas warten und nochmehr sparen,und es dann vernünftig machen!!!
Bei der Folie sollte man so wenig wie möglich kleben und zusammenbasteln,weil dieses oft nicht dicht wird... !!!!!
Der Filterteich ist übrigens eine gute Sache,auch wenn er so groß ist!Denn sonst können nicht genug Pflanzen wirken,und es kann sich kein gescheites biologisches Gleichgewicht einstellen..

Du solltest wirklich nicht am falschen Ende sparen,denn die Folge ist meistens:
Immer wieder was anderes an Einzelteilen,die man einsetzen muss,weil es anders nicht geht..und das sieht mit der Zeit hässlich aus,weil nurnoch geflickt und gebastelt ist ,und das wird mit der Zeit am Geld nagen!!!!Das immer immer wieder,bis nurnoch eine komplette Erneuerung vorgenommen werden...
Die kostet dann nochmal so viel Geld..und irgendwann macht es keinen Spaß mehr!!!!!

Vieleicht tuen dir deine Eltern auch  etwas Geld dazu??

Und du solltest den Leuten hier auch mal zuhören und deren Ratschläge überdenken!!!!!!!

Mir wurde und wird hier schon viel geholfen,dass ich mittlerweile schon wieder vielen weiteren helfen kann!!! 

Schöne Grüße von dem pubertiernden


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

KoiMaster schrieb:
			
		

> Inschuldige bitte!


Brauchst du nicht. Freie Meinungsäußerung und so. Mein Posting war auch gar nicht so böse gemeint. In Deinem Alter ist man einfach partiell beratungsresistent. 



			
				KoiMaster schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat auch ein Bio/Pflanz-Filter in einem Betonbottich gebaut.


Pflanzenfilter kann man das aber kaum nennen. 



			
				KoiMaster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nunmal für meinen Teichbau "relertiv" wenig Geld.


Eben deswegen ist ja vernünftige Planung so wichtig. Unbegrenztes budget hat wohl keiner hier.



			
				KoiMaster schrieb:
			
		

> Und: warum son 3 qm Filterteich anlegen, wenn Ich im vergleich zu euren Teichen ein "Pfüzchen" baue....


Weil ein großer Teich von Natur aus stabiler ist und Belastungen besser wegsteckt. Da Du Kois in Deine Pfütze setzen willst, mußt Du Dir Gedanken über eine vernünftige Filterung machen. Sonst wird es im Nachhinein teuer, wenn Du wegen Sichttiefe 1 cm alle 2 Tage das Wasser wechselst, einmal die Woche einen Super-Bio-Algenkiller in den Teich kippst, Dir UVC zulegen mußt etc. Mit einem Bodenablauf 40 cm über dem Grund wird das wohl nix, aber mach ruhig erst einmal.



			
				KoiMaster schrieb:
			
		

> Und: Warum soviel Geld für überflüssigen kram ausgeben.
> Wenns auch anders geht?


Natürlich sollst Du kein Geld für überflüssigen Kram ausgeben.



			
				KoiMaster schrieb:
			
		

> (Jetzt mal Homepage-Thema z.B.: Warum Webspace kaufen, wenns auch kostenlosen gibt??)



Weil Verfügbarkeit, Flexibilität, Support usw. bei kostenlosen Angeboten für den Ars** sind? Weil ein kostenloser Webspace von heute auf morgen eingestellt werden kann und Deine Website/Daten im Nirvana verschwinden. Weil ein kostenloser Webspace Dir möglicherweise eklige Werbung reindrückt (wenn nicht heute, dann vielleicht morgen). Jedes Unternehmen muß Gewinne erwirtschaften. Nur Kostenlosen Webspace (ohne Bannerwerbung etc.) anzubieten, ist kein Geschäftsmodell, mit dem man langfristig Erfolg haben kann. Die Schlüsse daraus kannst Du selbst ziehen. You get what you paid for.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo KoiMaster!

Ich find es cool, daß Du mit 13 Dich diesem Hobby widmen willst und ich find es noch cooler, daß Du augenscheinlich sehr vertraut mit der virtuellen Welt bist (da kann ich nicht mithalten, kaum hier so gerade klar!)

Ich bin mir sicher, daß Du hier kompetente Ansprechpartner für Dein Vorhaben finden wirst und ich glaube auch, daß bei der richtigen Ansprache der erforderliche Rat und Tip sehr schnell folgen wird.

Und hier ist schon einer: Vergiß bitte bei Deinen Hobbys nie, daß es auch Sinn macht, hin und wieder in ein Schulbuch zu gucken! Bin sicher, Du weißt was ich meine    

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Tüffteln und "Büffeln"!

casalena (Jürgen)

P.S. Bitte verzeih mir, daß ich die neue Rechtsschreibreform ignoriere!


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

casalena schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Bitte verzeih mir, daß ich die neue Rechtsschreibreform ignoriere!



genial !!!    

kommst ja fast aus meiner ecke ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Lars! Hab schon viel von Dir gelesen und auch die räumliche Nähe festgestellt. Aber es kommt noch besser: Hab ein Büro in MG!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Lars, hallo casalena (Jürgen)

und ich arbeite in Krefeld.  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Moin!
Ich will meinen (schon lange vorhandenen)
UV-C Klärer mit einem Ror schalten, welches danach in den Mechanischen Filter mündet. Leider ist ja so ziehmlich jeder UV-C Klärer für Schlauchanschlüsse konzipiert.
Siehe Zeichnung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Koimaster...

also meine UV Lampen hatten neben den Schlauchanschlüssen noch jeweils 2 Anschlußstücke dabei, wo man dann mit Rohr weiterfahren kann.


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Koimaster,
mir ist was zu deinem Pflanzenfilter eingefallen  
Du könntest deinen alten Fertigteich auch noch zusätzlich als Pflanzenfilter einbauen!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

bin ich auch schon drauf gekommen.
Allerdings ist der zu groß.
Ich werde einem Nachbarn das ding aufschwazen, dann tauschen wir, und ich neme seinen 100l Heissner teich mit...


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Ich glaube,der ist genau passend...
hast du mal gelesen,was die andren für große Pflanzenfilter haben?? 

Nen 100liter Teich könnte ich sogar noch sehr gut bei meinem 200liter AQ las Filterbecken anschließen..


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo KoiMaster,

ist ja etwas unglücklich losgegangen (hat vielleicht auch etwas mit dem Nick zu tun...), aber ich finde es beachtlich, dass Du Dich diesem Thema widmen willst. Und die Fotos von Deinem jetzigen Teich zeigen ja auch, dass Du da nicht gerade unbegabt bist.

Dennoch kannst Du den Kommentaren eine Menge Erfahrung entnehmen (überlies die Schärfen einmal, da haben alle Seiten zu beigetragen). Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass Du den neuen Teich für Kois "nackt" lassen, also nicht oder nicht nennenswert bepflanzen willst. Dann brauchst Du einen ausreichenden Pflanzenbestand anderswo (ausserhalb des Teiches), um die in Mengen produzierten Nitrate (= Dünger !) in Pflanzenmasse zu binden und durch gelegentliches Auslichten aus dem Kreislauf zu entfernen. Dabei ist eine Grösse von 3 Quadratmetern rechnerisch absolut richtig. Mag ja sein, dass Dein vorhandener Fertigteich dafür zu gross ist, aber weniger als 1 x 3 Meter sollte der Pflanzenfilter eben nicht werden. 50 bis 60 cm Tiefe sollten aber locker ausreichen.

Gegen einen Mangel an Pflanzenfilterfläche kannst Du auch mit aller Technik nicht anstinken, denn eben diese Technik produziert Dünger - und entfernt ihn nicht. Im Filter werden Ammoniak und Nitrit in Nitrat umgewandelt, und auch der UVC Vorklärer tötet (Schwebe-)Algen allenfalls ab. Werden diese Algen nicht umgehend aus dem Teichwasser entfernt (und wie sollte das gehen ?), geben sie die in ihnen gebundenen Nährstoffe schlagartig wieder ins Wasser ab. Wieder Dünger. Und dieser lässt wieder sofort Algen entstehen, die durch den Vorklärer abgetötet werden, die ... ein ewiger Kreislauf.

Die Empfehlung solltest Du also ernsthaft prüfen, denn sonst macht eben nur Versuch kluch   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

*aaaaaarrg*
Ich bin gerade von der Schule gekommen....
...und Ich will zu meinen lieben Fischis gehen...
...halte die hand rein ...
...und.......moment mal.....
...äääähmm....
...wo ist das Wasser?!....
Dieser besch***** Schlauf ist von der Pumpe abgesprungen.
Und dann ist das Wasser über den Teichrand (durch den erzeugten Wasserstrom der Pumpe) rausgeflossen.
Zumglück hatten sich die Fische gerettet.
Die __ Frösche die am Zeich hausen saßen auf ihrem angestammten platz und schauten etwas blöd...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

So!
Fertig!

habe 16 Goldfische und
5 Kois
(2 Große und 3 kleinere)

Fotos::


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

und weiter gehts....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

Und an dieser stelle nocheinmal::






In gedenken an meinen Koi Chilli der sich im Übergangsbecken (da der neue Teich ja noch im Bau war) sich das leben nahm, und einfach über den Beckenrand gesprungen ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

hallo koi master,

wirklich eine spitzen leistung und ein schöner teich - in anbetracht deines alters noch viel höher einzustufen !!!

glückwunsch 

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

@Koimaster:
Das hast du aber schön hingekriegt!!

Sei froh das du von deinen Eltern den Platz zur verfügung gestellt bekammst,bei mir ist der Teich um einiges kleiner ausgefallen.....

Vielleicht kann ich sie ja doch noch ihrgendwann überreden ,dass ich von unserem großem Garten ein Stückchen für einen "anständigen" Teich kriege......

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2004)

Danke, für die Kommentare...

@Lorenz:

Das wird schon... überrede Sie, schleim sie zu , und zeige Ihnen Bilder (natürlich nicht von der Arbeit [wie bei mir mir´t der Erde uf der Terrasse*lol*])

MfG
KoiMaster


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2004)

@koimaster:
Leichter gesagt als getan.....
Wenn ich einen neuen größeren Teich anlegen will müsste ihrgendetwas anderes dran glauben und leider hängen meine Eltern sehr an unserem ganzem altem __ Buchsbaum und den Bäumen........

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo KoiMaster,
sieht wirklich schön aus, aber eine Frage: Wie hast du den Teich aufgebaut, also wo die Flachwasserzone, Tiefwasserzone usw?


----------

